# Crete and Turkey or Morocco



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Pete Don addie and anyone else who can help

We loved our Greek adventure a couple of years ago and it is on the agenda for an over winter on Crete this year.

However I have a hankering to do Morocco Western Sahara. She who must be obeyed is not so keen.

Putting aside agenda given your choice which direction would you head in and why?

Thanks 

Barry


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

I share your hankering. 

We enjoyed a trip last winter round north and central Morocco.

This winter we are planning a trip to southern Morocco and perhaps the Western Sahara.

Advice on the FCO website makes interesting reading.

Tony


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*which one*

We have over wintered twice in Morocco. Throughly reccommend it.

Get hold of the vicariuos book on morocco. It is invaluable over there.

Neil


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Difficult one but I would err towards Greece/Turkey than Morocco but both have their +'s and -'s.

Some general observations that spring to mind, i'll probably think of more later...

Turkey -'s...

Ferries are now expensive from Italy to Greece.
Overland is another option, we haven't done it but following others trips, its a long way and weather can be erratic as well.
Fuel is very expensive in Turkey.

Turkey +'s...

Great genuinely friendly people and hospitality wherever you go.
Nowhere near as many motorhomes visit the country as Morocco which is what we prefer.
Along the coast, better beaches and swimming.
Wildcamping no problems and safe.
Food and general costs cheap in Turkey.

Morocco -'s ...

Seemed to us that maybe there are getting to be too many motorhomes visiting, campsites can get crowded..
Beaches and swimming not as good as Greece/Turkey as the Atlantic can be a bit rough.
Friendly people but there is always the expectation (sometimes unfounded) that everyone wants to make a few bob out of you.
Wildcamping is ok but you need to be prepared for constant attention and inquisitive people when parked up.

Morocco +'s...

Easier to get to than Turkey.
Culture wise it is totally different from the west, so feels more of a unique adventure.
Great friendly people and hospitality with the exception of above.
Fuel and cost of living extremely cheap in Morocco.

Haven't been to Crete yet, but do fancy it, ferries won't be cheap though, no doubt Don will help.


We're probably off to Greece again this autumn and either Morocco or Turkey next year, all subject to change as usual.


Pete


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Go to Morocco. It's a wonderful place. So much to see and experience. 

I suggest you read the posts on Morocco touring. You'll gets lots of advice and information. 

We've actually done the Western Sahara as far as DaKhla and then inland from Laayoune to Smara. We did this with friends after a DD tour. It was quite an adventure. 

We're going back in September for the fifth, or is it sixth time! We go with Desert detours for their tour and then stay on, either with people we've met on the tour or on our own.

I'm sure if you have any concerns or want advice, Ray will be only too please to help.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Just read your reply Pete. We must have been posting at the same time!

I think you have given an excellent response. 

I must say that we've yet to visit Turkey, Greece and Crete.

We've still so much to do and it's the big seven zero this year for us both!!

Val


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry,

Pete has summed it up very well. Just a few observations.

CRETE.
Can highly recommend it, we did a tour there in 2010 see http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/937/30/

TURKEY.
Exchange rate at present very good £1 = TL2.94 diesel about £1.40 per litre.

Down side is the 90 day tourist visa which can be extend with great difficulty.

Great deal of info at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/71/30/

If you decide on Turkey you can pay us a visit, we will be there from 1 Nov. until 28 April.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

To everyone who replied thank you.

Peter and Don you both are great providers of knowledge and info on this forum and I for one have greatly benefitted from your observations blogs and info as we have travelled through Southern Europe in particular. Our Greek sojourn two years ago was made so much better by Peejays work on free camping.

Our trips don't usually stretch past 6 to 8 weeks although we did spend Oct to feb in Spain this year commuting every few weeks back to Edinburgh courtesy of Ryanairs 25 quid tickets.

This sept we are stepping back from our business and after 11 years of touring Europe we are going to do it for much longer periods and I can't wait! Don, When I get to Turkey I will definitely look you up
Hopefully I will have the time to contribute more.

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Difficult one but I would err towards Greece/Turkey than Morocco but both have their +'s and -'s.
> 
> Some general observations that spring to mind, i'll probably think of more later...
> 
> ...


Just an update on Peejay's comment about prices in Turkey. Info from Basia's sister who lives in Oren is that a lot of prices have gone up recently, significantly alcohol, because of the Islamic-leaning government. They are resorting to their own wine-making.

Agree with comments about Greece ferry prices - hiked considerably and frequency dropped, but if you are spreading that cost over several months sojourn it may not be so significant.

Geoff


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Greece or Morocco*

Hi. We have just walked through the front door after the most wonderful month in Morocco. Go for it. I have both lived and travelled widely in Greece and think its great but try a new adventure. 
Morocco is widely covered on MF and all the contributors were most helpful when we were researching our trip.
Have a look at http://dafnsue.blogspot.co.uk for our time there. Focus on May. Good luck


----------

